# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Recommended vendors for Jeep parts

## 96 Tahoe

I need a soft top and seat covers, anyone here work for a shop or would appreciate the business being thrown their way?  If not any recommended vendors/sponsors would be appreciated.  I tried the Ratchets off road link and it doesn't open.  Figured I'd try this before Summit or Extreme Terrain or something.
Thanks
Jesse

----------


## Rubicon

There are sponsoring vendors of this site, but if you want local, you are not too far from Archies Off Road in Wells Maine. Though no longer "supporting", Jared(Scerb) can probably get you what you need as well.

For big mail order places, I deal with Summit sometimes too, plus Northridge, but more Extreme Terrain, and have always liked Quadratec.

----------


## FSHJNKY

> I need a soft top and seat covers, anyone here work for a shop or would appreciate the business being thrown their way?  If not any recommended vendors/sponsors would be appreciated.  I tried the Ratchets off road link and it doesn't open.  Figured I'd try this before Summit or Extreme Terrain or something.
> Thanks
> Jesse


Hey Jesse,

If you use an exploringNH vendor, please make sure they know that you are an ExploringNH member. Here is the link to Ratchets. I will update the links on the forum as well. https://www.ratchetsoffroad.com

Extreme Terrain is one of my go to places for online ordering. There are coupon codes in the supporting members section of the forum.

----------

